# Tweetie, Skinnyman and L-Star freestyle



## berbonber (Sep 16, 2008)

for the hip hop fans


YouTube - Westwood - Skinnyman, Tweetie & L-Star freestyle 1Xtra

check it man tweetie and skinny rip it up l-star is pretty weak though


----------



## berbonber (Sep 19, 2008)

bumperpost124


----------

